
Show HN: Get a Kubernetes LoadBalancer where you never thought it was possible - alexellisuk
https://github.com/inlets/inlets-operator
======
cube2222
Great work, this is a problem I did have in the past.

What are the differences between this and the Kubernetes nginx ingress
controller [https://github.com/kubernetes/ingress-
nginx](https://github.com/kubernetes/ingress-nginx) with the nginxes
configuration set to listen on nodeport?

~~~
alexellisuk
It can work with Nginx Ingress actually, to the point you can even run cert-
manager in minikube and live traffic. This is ideal if you're running locally,
at home, at work, in a hotel room at a conference, at a customer site. You'll
get a public and stable IP. A NodePort is good if you are hosting on public
cloud already.

~~~
bloopernova
That's really cool. It's entirely possible I'll have to throw together a
"learn k8s by doing" kind of tutorial for coworkers in the future. I'll
definitely try to use this because being able to serve live pages to other
people would make for a cool demo.

------
_frkl
This is quite cool. I haven't looked too deep into k8s loadbalancers yet,
could this be used in combination with metallb? I'd like to expose one service
In my cluster like this, but have the others only available on my local
network...

------
organsnyder
Huh. This seems obvious now that I see it implemented, but I never thought of
it before—and I've definitely had use-cases where this would be helpful. Nice
work!

------
quickthrower2
Nice stuff. I personally use a second cloud deployment of a cluster for dev
testing :) but it’s good to be able to run stuff offline so qudos

------
Operyl
Very cool! I was just wanting this last night, will test it out.

------
yellow_lead
Looks great for testing with my private cluster. Thanks

------
bloopernova
This is really good stuff, thank you for sharing it!

------
zrail
This seems pretty useful, thanks!

